# One of the strangest weather days!



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

HAS to be one of the stranger weather days I've experienced in Florida - and I was born and raised here.

EXTREME heat way, followed by 2.5"+ of rain. Usually, it's one or the other - or it's "hot" and "wet". Today was very hot AND very wet in 6 hours.

Temps got as high as "103" according to WU and a quote on quote *"feels like 149"* - NO idea where they came up with that number, but it was a scorcher today. Spent about 5 hours at my parents' house doing yard work and pressure washing, and come home to piles and piles of rain!





Anyone else experience rather unusual weather patterns lately or this year?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> Anyone else experience rather unusual weather patterns lately or this year?


Yes! Late July and 70s this weekend in western PA with low humidity. That ain't right but I'll take it. My lawn isn't sure what to do. It thinks it's supposed to be going dormant by now :lol:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, it got to 103 in central Florida!

People who are surprised I'm surprised: yes, most people think of Florida as hot, but it's really the humidity and dew points and year-round daytime temps that tend to in the 70s to 90s. 100s are not common, due to the cooling from the water and sea breezes.

@iFisch3224, your dew point must be in the low 80s for a heat index of 149.


----------

